# Thursday Fray IROC Team Race Results



## Richard P (Aug 29, 2013)

TEAM Win-Loss-Tie
1 South Bay 7-0-1
2 Santa Cruz 7-1-0
3 St. Louis 6-2-0
4 Ferndale 5-2-1
5 Illinois/Indiana 4-4-0
6 Sacramento 3-5-0
7 Free Agents 2-6-0
8 Colorado 1-7-0
9 Alabama 0-8-0


Driver Scoring Average

31.50 Chad Trump Eureka,Ca
31.13 Rick Phillis Ferndale,Ca
28.88 Mike Wontorski Indiana
27.43 Jeff Hurley Sonora,CA
26.63 Jeff Kraatz St.Louis
26.43 Ron Coaxum Hayward,CA
26.13 Curtis Adams Samoa,CA
26.00 Mitch Valder Sacramento,CA
25.25 Brad Bowman Escondido,CA
25.13 Trek Lawler Kansas City
25.00 Ken Stephens Livermore,Ca
24.75 Bob Raymond Gilroy,CA
24.63 Rich Wontorski Indiana
23.63 Bruce Trump Eureka Ca
23.43 Steve Testerman South Bay
23.33 Joe Giegel Spokane, WA
22.88 Greg Shaha Ferndale,CA
22.67 Bill Lee Petaluma,CA
22.50 Mark Owyang Sacramento,CA
21.88 Al DeYoung Illinois
21.63 Ron Schmidt St.Louis,MO
21.50 Al VanArtsdalen St. Louis,MO
21.38 Dennis Ryan Carlotta,CA
21.00 Kevin Riggs Alabama
21.00 Dan Jimenez SouthBay
20.88 Dave Parker Alabama
20.63 Serge Arrestouihl Colorado
20.38 Rick Machado Fendale,Ca
20.29 Rick Voegelin Santa Cruz,CA
19.80 Paul Josefy Hayward,CA
19.63 Greg Kondrek San Francisco,Ca
19.50 Matt Boynton Ferndale,CA
19.38 Brent Ostrom Sacramento,CA
19.25 Mark MacVitte Arizona
18.88 Jeff Parker Indiana
18.50 Jeff Collins Florida
17.88 Peter Lentros Ashland,MASS
17.50 Gil Flores Sacramento,CA
16.88 Matt Knowles Ferndale,CA
17.75 Jeff Leahy Colorado
15.13 Michael Paulus St.Louis
13.75 Darrel Swisher Indiana
13.50 Chris Windlow Indiana
13.43 Norm Dutra Arcata,CA
12.50 Kevin Mays Alabama
12.50 Pat Pansini Colorado
12.13 Rick Vanelli Mississippi
11.25 Marty Acero Sacramento,CA
08.00 Mark Levin SanRaffel,CA


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Richard P said:


> TEAM Win-Loss-Tie
> 1 South Bay 7-0-1
> 2 Santa Cruz 7-1-0
> 3 St. Louis 6-2-0
> ...


curious if you know how many racers were using Dash arms...


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Three...*

of our cars were running dash arms. There were many more from the discussions I hear around the tracks. At least one team was running all Dash arms.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Serge said:


> of our cars were running dash arms. There were many more from the discussions I hear around the tracks. At least one team was running all Dash arms.


how'd they stack up?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*arms*

we were using 3 arms also.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

honda27 said:


> we were using 3 arms also.


well, how did you do with them? were they good? Bad? sucked? what???


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*The 2 lam Dash...*

arms seemed to blend right in. Many teams try to build 6 consistent IROC cars. It's too much work and expense to build 6 rockets. In our case the blue car dropped off immediately but white car stood out. It happened to be our hybrid, (circa 1969) Aurora eyelet chassis with our hand balanced 2 lam Dash arm. I could have done a little better matching the magnets to the armature, but the car showed real potential. A couple people we raced with, commented on the car.
I look forward to the Fray every year and next year is no exception.
Thanks for a great party Richard.
Serge


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*PS..Danny*

The Dash cars going unnoticed, for the most part, is a very good thing. Nice job Dash!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I couldn't pick out the cars with Dash arms just by driving them. Certainly they were not dogs.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

ajd350 said:


> I couldn't pick out the cars with Dash arms just by driving them. Certainly they were not dogs.


Agreed. 

In my one attempt i was not successful. I dropped a balanced and trued dash arm into an iroc fray car but it was just too fast to drive. I pulled it out of contention because it would have gotten broke for sure, plus i did not want somebody to get hurt. I showed it to wrangler rich and he checked it on his dyno and he said it read higher than any fray car he had ever seen. Now that the fray is over i want to experiment more with it and see what it can do with brakes and sponge silli tires on it. It had too much torque for slip-ons i was using... I think the tires were spinning on the rims.


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Slip-ons? well they slip*

on and off but they tend to slip around/spin on hub even when brand-new. If you use small dia. hubs (.170) you can wrap scotch tape around the hub to correct the problem. Some tires actually grip tight enough to the hub but you have to check'em often to be sure there is NO slip'n go'n on. Lots of folks don't even realize the tires are slipping, but I found most will without some tape. Even with the tape, the rears tires I run are around .328-330 OD mounted (w/RTHO crowns).


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Good point Wooff. The tires on slipon fray cars must tread a fine line. Small diameter wheels to keep from stretching the tires so they are as soft as possible and get the best grip. But if they don't stay on the wheel then you need more fit. I suppose tape is a way to go, and one wrap of scotch tape will add about .004-.005 to the wheel diameter. But you could also just buy larger diameter wheels, e.g. .188 instead of .170. Maybe somebody makes a wheel diameter between these two. Also you can glue the tires to the wheels with floable silicone. I did not bother trying anything on my 2-lam dash car because even with perfect slipons it would not have been drivable.


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Slip'n slip-ons*

Yes, I know about the .188's, but I figured the .170's w/tape (about .174) would prevent slip, not change tension, and not increase OD near as much. I should mention that if you can go down to the .312/.316 (Super Tires), you don't have to use the tape, they grip much better than the .320 and above (to those .170 hubs). I used to think you had to wear the "shine" off new tires before they would run smooth. Only took me a few years to figure that one out. Later...........


----------

